# Rant: Some Uber drivers are ****ing assholes!



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sitting at a red light with one car in front of me. Light turns green and the car in front of me doesnt move, i wait 2 sec, still doesnt move. I burst a quick honk, still doesnt move. Honk again, he moves an inch, then puts a hand out and gives me a middle finger. Then i lay on the horn and he moves another inch and gives me another middle finger!
Went around him and he wouldnt even look at me.

Lat week saw Uber driver with 4 pax(drunk kids) in the car driving like he was being chased by cops.

Im going to start taking down tag numbers and reporting these assholes. They give the rest of us a bad name.

I know they are uber drivers, because we must have Uber sticker on our cars in DC.

Taxis drivers on the other hand are much friendlier on DC roads. So i let them in if they want to cut in at the last second, and they do the same for me.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

There are ass holes in every group. If you could send their info to some secret agency where they'd sneak into their house and sterilize them so they don't spread their stupid around that'd be ideal however since you can't and we're not allowed to murder them leave it be.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Sitting at a red light with one car in front of me. Light turns green and the car in front of me doesnt move, i wait 2 sec, still doesnt move. I burst a quick honk, still doesnt move. Honk again, he moves an inch, then puts a hand out and gives me a middle finger. Then i lay on the horn and he moves another inch and gives me another middle finger!
> Went around him and he wouldnt even look at me.
> 
> Lat week saw Uber driver with 4 pax(drunk kids) in the car driving like he was being chased by cops.
> ...


POST # 1 /KGB7: Bostonian Bison finds
that Your Demeanor
is apparently not quite the Chest Thump-ing Gorilla portrayed in Your Avatar!
What's "Bombie"?


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Sitting at a red light with one car in front of me. Light turns green and the car in front of me doesnt move, i wait 2 sec, still doesnt move. I burst a quick honk, still doesnt move. Honk again, he moves an inch, then puts a hand out and gives me a middle finger. Then i lay on the horn and he moves another inch and gives me another middle finger!
> Went around him and he wouldnt even look at me.
> 
> Lat week saw Uber driver with 4 pax(drunk kids) in the car driving like he was being chased by cops.
> ...


I used to drive in DC way, way back befote the riots burned up DC. My regular passengers hung around 14th & U and my best friends we all had breakfast at 3:00 a.m., either near Kst or the meat and vegetable markets That might have been my kid brother. My policy for honkers is the more you honk the more I delay. Three honks you get a finger. Four honks you get mooned. Five honks..well, you don't want to know. Let's just say my car is well stocked. Eventually I moved south when "ahem" a fare was put on my head. Good to hear my brother is keeping up family tradition.
P.S. If he looked at you, that would have been a very bad sign (for you).
You might want to try a different part of town.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> I used to drive in DC way, way back befote the riots burned up DC. My regular passengers hung around 14th & U and my best friends we all had breakfast at 3:00 a.m., either near Kst or the meat and vegetable markets That might have been my kid brother. My policy for honkers is the more you honk the more I delay. Three honks you get a finger. Four honks you get mooned. Five honks..well, you don't want to know. Let's just say my car is well stocked. Eventually I moved south when "ahem" a fare was put on my head. Good to hear my brother is keeping up family tradition.
> P.S. If he looked at you, that would have been a very bad sign (for you).
> You might want to try a different part of town.


Oh look, another tough guy, keyboard jokey on the interwebs. So cute.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> I used to drive in DC way, way back befote the riots burned up DC. My regular passengers hung around 14th & U and my best friends we all had breakfast at 3:00 a.m., either near Kst or the meat and vegetable markets That might have been my kid brother. My policy for honkers is the more you honk the more I delay. Three honks you get a finger. Four honks you get mooned. Five honks..well, you don't want to know. Let's just say my car is well stocked. Eventually I moved south when "ahem" a fare was put on my head. Good to hear my brother is keeping up family tradition.
> P.S. If he looked at you, that would have been a very bad sign (for you).
> You might want to try a different part of town.


Honk at me and I suddenly become deaf. Unless it's a safety issue or I'm not paying attention at a light. But I get people honking because I'm not driving unsafely into traffic and so on and at that point I become VERY cautious.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Oh look, another tough guy, keyboard jokey on the interwebs. So cute.


So much for a little humor not being tolerated.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Honk at me and I suddenly become deaf. Unless it's a safety issue or I'm not paying attention at a light. But I get people honking because I'm not driving unsafely into traffic and so on and at that point I become VERY cautious.


All kidding aside. Ask any seasoned pro automobile driver, cabbie, Uber, Chauffer, etc., and they will all tell you. Never be the first one to enter the intersection on green, nor the last one out on yellow.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> All kidding aside. Ask any seasoned pro automobile driver, cabbie, Uber, Chauffer, etc., and they will all tell you. Never be the first one to enter the intersection on green, nor the last one out on yellow.


Yeah its the idiots that take off the SECOND they gave the green light who get hit by the guy trying to get through the yellow...

I always wait a second or two when the light turns green. And on yellow unless it's unsafe to stop I stop. If the pax think I'm trying to run up the bill for that great time payment then they can start driving their own f****** car.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah its the idiots that take off the SECOND they gave the green light who get hit by the guy trying to get through the yellow...
> 
> I always wait a second or two when the light turns green. And on yellow unless it's unsafe to stop I stop. If the pax think I'm trying to run up the bill for that great time payment then they can start driving their own f****** car.


spot on fuzzer,


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> So much for a little humor not being tolerated.


That was a long ass joke dude.

The worst part, this dude stoped 10 yards before the traffic light.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /KGB7: Bostonian Bison finds
> that Your Demeanor
> is apparently not quite the Chest Thump-ing Gorilla portrayed in Your Avatar!
> What's "Bombie"?


_____ zombie....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> I used to drive in DC way, way back befote the riots burned up DC. My regular passengers hung around 14th & U and my best friends we all had breakfast at 3:00 a.m., either near Kst or the meat and vegetable markets That might have been my kid brother. My policy for honkers is the more you honk the more I delay. Three honks you get a finger. Four honks you get mooned. Five honks..well, you don't want to know. Let's just say my car is well stocked. Eventually I moved south when "ahem" a fare was put on my head. Good to hear my brother is keeping up family tradition.
> P.S. If he looked at you, that would have been a very bad sign (for you).
> You might want to try a different part of town.


Al Capone here


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Al Capone here


Nope. Son of "Teflon Don".


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Honk at me and I suddenly become deaf. Unless it's a safety issue or I'm not paying attention at a light. But I get people honking because I'm not driving unsafely into traffic and so on and at that point I become VERY cautious.


Honk! honk!!.. I hate it when when someone behind me honks at the car in front of me, and then they look at you like.. WTF..


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

Sounds like a DC problem.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Come to Atlanta where driving is a sport...lol!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Will do.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Come to Atlanta where driving is a sport...lol!


I've been to Atlanta last year.. And I thought Chicago traffic was bad.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I've been to Atlanta last year.. And I thought Chicago traffic was bad.


POST # 19 /Chicago-uber: Take a 1331
mile "Jaunt" down
I-75 to where the Worst Drivers East of
the Mississippi Converge to Create
Unparalleled Hell. THREE of the Top
Five Most Dangerous Intersections in
the Whole Country (for Pedestrians &
Cyclists) ARE IN FLORIDA! Jeepers.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Sounds better than cali where they just make up the rules as they go.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Sitting at a red light with one car in front of me. Light turns green and the car in front of me doesnt move, i wait 2 sec, still doesnt move. I burst a quick honk, still doesnt move. Honk again, he moves an inch, then puts a hand out and gives me a middle finger. Then i lay on the horn and he moves another inch and gives me another middle finger!
> Went around him and he wouldnt even look at me.
> 
> Lat week saw Uber driver with 4 pax(drunk kids) in the car driving like he was being chased by cops.
> ...


Might I suggest a dashcam...they cant say it wasn't them.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Leoyzag said:


> Sounds like a DC problem.


Yeah, nobody honks here, ever! I had a pax on the phone with her NY parents who now live in Miami, who are moving to San Diego. She was talking to her mom, hearing her dad honk the horn, and said "Tell Daddy he's not going to be able to honk like that when he gets out here, there is nobody who honks here."


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> Might I suggest a dashcam...they cant say it wasn't them.


Getting a GoPro from my buddy next week that he will let me use for free. Just need to get an SD card from Costco.

Tonight, saw Uber driver in a Minivan driving around with an open right sliding door. I tell you, DC cops just dont give a shit.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In San Diego they view drivers as a possible revenue stream....
I don't stop in traffic. Cops everywhere downtown to make sure the revenue keeps coming in.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

VA is the worst. In 2007, drivers used to get $3,550 tickets for speeding, with an option for payment plan. It was for VA residents only.
It didnt last very long as there were a whole lot of pissed of people.

http://www.thenewspaper.com/news/18/1818.asp


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In CA they pile so many fees on top of a fine you can't pay the ticket. 
If you don't pay the ticket, your license is suspended. No license, no getting to work in San Diego. 
A ticket can make you homeless in CA.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Got a ticket in PA few years back for speeding. The speeding fine it self was $15(70 in a 55), but there were fees for road clean up, road emergency, road crew fee, few other fees. Total was $120.
Most honest breakdown of the ticket fees i have ever seen. It was printed out by a printer from cops car. No chicken scratch writing that you cant decipher.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Sitting at a red light with one car in front of me. Light turns green and the car in front of me doesnt move, i wait 2 sec, still doesnt move. I burst a quick honk, still doesnt move. Honk again, he moves an inch, then puts a hand out and gives me a middle finger. Then i lay on the horn and he moves another inch and gives me another middle finger!
> Went around him and he wouldnt even look at me.
> 
> Lat week saw Uber driver with 4 pax(drunk kids) in the car driving like he was being chased by cops.
> ...


Excuse me Sir. You must be mistaken Uber for a company that gives a dam.
They are so desparate for drivers any lowlife that has a pulse and breaths is qualified Uber material, but then again if you didn't open the app and drive it wouldn't be an issue for you.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> In San Diego they view drivers as a possible revenue stream....
> I don't stop in traffic. Cops everywhere downtown to make sure the revenue keeps coming in.


Too bad Jersey doesn't have that same train of thought


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Excuse me Sir. You must be mistaken Uber for a company that gives a dam.
> They are so desparate for drivers any lowlife that has a pulse and breaths is qualified Uber material, but then again if you didn't open the app and drive it wouldn't be an issue for you.


I do know for a fact that Uber cares. You must have faith and truth will be revealed to you.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I do know for a fact that Uber cares. You must have faith and truth will be revealed to you.


(Crickets)


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I do know for a fact that Uber cares. You must have faith and truth will be revealed to you.


If that isn't sarcasium then you also believe in the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

turbovator said:


> If that isn't sarcasium then you also believe in the Tooth Fairy.


Why else do you think we lose teeth as kids?

So tooth fairy will give us money, so we may purchase bonds...Duh!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Sitting at a red light with one car in front of me. Light turns green and the car in front of me doesnt move, i wait 2 sec, still doesnt move. I burst a quick honk, still doesnt move. Honk again, he moves an inch, then puts a hand out and gives me a middle finger. Then i lay on the horn and he moves another inch and gives me another middle finger!
> Went around him and he wouldnt even look at me.
> 
> Lat week saw Uber driver with 4 pax(drunk kids) in the car driving like he was being chased by cops.
> ...


Taxi drivers are nice, LMAO, LMAO!! They drive like aggressive bastards. They pull out right in front of you illegally because they are "above the law". Stupid pax say "I like that. It gets me there faster, and they get really good at it so it's safe". Then why are their cars all dented? It's from when they didn't make it. You're insane if you cut in front of a taxi and assume they will let you. They hate Uber drivers. Just fricking insane!


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Uber drivers in DC are so bad. Every time I'm out I see them making u turns in the middle of the street, stopping with no signals given , and blocking traffic. Makes the good drivers out there look bad


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Taxi drivers are nice, LMAO, LMAO!! They drive like aggressive bastards. They pull out right in front of you illegally because they are "above the law". Stupid pax say "I like that. It gets me there faster, and they get really good at it so it's safe". Then why are their cars all dented? It's from when they didn't make it. You're insane if you cut in front of a taxi and assume they will let you. They hate Uber drivers. Just fricking insane!


I literally just got in from seeing a local Cab driver make an illegal U-turn AND completely cut off another car, then squeal tires. Right. That's safe.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Taxi drivers are nice, LMAO, LMAO!! They drive like aggressive bastards. They pull out right in front of you illegally because they are "above the law". Stupid pax say "I like that. It gets me there faster, and they get really good at it so it's safe". Then why are their cars all dented? It's from when they didn't make it. You're insane if you cut in front of a taxi and assume they will let you. They hate Uber drivers. Just fricking insane!


I said they(not all) are friendlier, i didnt say they dont drive like dipshits. There is a difference.

Many Uber drivers that i have seen on the road, drive like its their first ****ing day. Standing at green light cant figure out what to do; stay or go. Blocking one way streets, blocking traffic on 2 way roads, driving 15miles below speed limit which slows down traffic. I have honked at Uber drivers more then i have at Taxi drivers by ten fold.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Friday I was on a one way street in downtown San Diego and coming the wrong way toward me was an UberX driver. He went a half block the wrong way to get to a parking lot where his PAX was. I do wonder if he considers how much that would cost him if he got caught, or worse hit someone. In CA the fine often ends up being 4X or more due to added fees. Something like that can cost over a grand.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Sitting at a red light with one car in front of me. Light turns green and the car in front of me doesnt move, i wait 2 sec, still doesnt move. I burst a quick honk, still doesnt move. Honk again, he moves an inch, then puts a hand out and gives me a middle finger. Then i lay on the horn and he moves another inch and gives me another middle finger!
> Went around him and he wouldnt even look at me.
> 
> Lat week saw Uber driver with 4 pax(drunk kids) in the car driving like he was being chased by cops.
> ...


I agree. All they do is rate passengers low which drops their rating below 5 which temps the passengers to rate drivers low.

It's still funny.

Get a dart gun and tape "stupid" and "idiot" flags to them and have at it. Just don't let the wrong person see you so it.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I drove what I think was my first driver on Saturday. Nothing wrong with him but he didn't tip so 4 stars. I gave him good info on Skipping and this site. That was worth a tip but NOOOOOOOOO! Any driver that doesn't tip (unless surge 1.8x) will lose a star. If you are reading this and I dropped you off near a city by the water, tip your drivers you cheap ****!


----------



## Sandy Wilson (Nov 2, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Al Capone here


back in the day 14th st NW & U St was a war zone. the stomping grounds for anyone/anything bad and/or depraved


----------

